# The Kandia Region



## Coloursfall (Mar 19, 2010)

Welcome! This is my pet Fakemon Project, The Kandia Region. I have big plans for this, and I hope you all will give me input, comments, and criticism!

*My Goals: *
100 New Pokemon
New Moves
New Abilities
New Items
8 Gyms
Elite Four
Map

Welcome to Kandia!

Kandia is a cold region, snow and rain falling nearly all year round.  Grass, Ice, and Water types are common, though there's a bit of everything. Kandia is steeped in a rich history of being in tune with nature, humans bonding with Pokemon as 'Guardian Spirits' at a young age.  Pokemon are regarded as spirits of nature by the more traditional of the residents, but Kandia does not lack a League of its own, and boasts powerful Gym Leaders and Elite Four.  Only the strongest will survive in the wilds of Kandia, and struggle to the top of the Kandia League!


As the first bit of information to show, I figured our three starters would be a good choice.  Which one do _you_ choose?

Ketby, Coual, or Baluby?


*Notes:*

-If you wanna try and sprite anything in this thread, no need to ask! Just go ahead, since I can't sprite at all. If all goes as plan and my gf manages to get romhacking down I may also ask to use the sprites in it if you'd be okay with that.
-Since some people are whiny little babies I'm gunna stick this here; some of my concepts have markings that might maybe _omg nowai_ be able to be interpreted as morbid, _god forbid._
-If you're gunna whine about how 'not like canon' anything in here is, kindly GTFO unless it's terribly important (I don't give a shit if my region name of all things doesn't fit with the 'having an o in it omg' thing, sereously.)


----------



## Coloursfall (Mar 19, 2010)

*Dex By Numbers:*

001: Ketby - 

	
	
		
		
	


	




002: Basver - 

	
	
		
		
	


	




003: Cedver -

	
	
		
		
	


	




/

	
	
		
		
	


	




004: Coual - 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 - Sprite by Bakun
005: Embgr - 

	
	
		
		
	


	




006: Coalgar - 

	
	
		
		
	


	




/

	
	
		
		
	


	




007: Baluby - 

	
	
		
		
	


	




008: Orko - 

	
	
		
		
	


	




009: Orcench - 

	
	
		
		
	


	




/

	
	
		
		
	


	




010: Embrest - 

	
	
		
		
	


	




/

	
	
		
		
	


	




011: Roburn - 

	
	
		
		
	


	




/

	
	
		
		
	


	




012: Tally - 

	
	
		
		
	


	




013: Shadapoe - 

	
	
		
		
	


	




014: Thormouse - 

	
	
		
		
	


	




015: Pupick - 

	
	
		
		
	


	




/

	
	
		
		
	


	




016: Wulfheela - 

	
	
		
		
	


	




/

	
	
		
		
	


	




017: Vulpce - 

	
	
		
		
	


	




018: Kiddam - 

	
	
		
		
	


	




019: Ralem - 

	
	
		
		
	


	




020: Culiva - 

	
	
		
		
	


	




/

	
	
		
		
	


	




021: Puquito - 

	
	
		
		
	


	




/

	
	
		
		
	


	




022: Imaquito - 

	
	
		
		
	


	




/

	
	
		
		
	


	




023: Salmy - 

	
	
		
		
	


	




024: Terreye - 

	
	
		
		
	


	




025:
026: Baotoise -  

	
	
		
		
	


	




/

	
	
		
		
	


	




027: Ragaby - 

	
	
		
		
	


	




/

	
	
		
		
	


	




028: Ragamufin - 

	
	
		
		
	


	




/

	
	
		
		
	


	




029: Queple - 

	
	
		
		
	


	




030: Acenke - 

	
	
		
		
	


	




~
085: Cactat - 

	
	
		
		
	


	




/

	
	
		
		
	


	




086: Lunapus - 

	
	
		
		
	


	




087: Solcat - 

	
	
		
		
	


	




088: Miniwhal - 

	
	
		
		
	


	




/

	
	
		
		
	


	




089: Icnowal - 

	
	
		
		
	


	




/

	
	
		
		
	


	




090: Quaxiatu - 

	
	
		
		
	


	




/

	
	
		
		
	


	




091: Zapoxen - 

	
	
		
		
	


	




/

	
	
		
		
	


	




092: Maska -  

	
	
		
		
	


	




/

	
	
		
		
	


	




093: Jokque - 

	
	
		
		
	


	




/

	
	
		
		
	


	




094: Mascedga - 

	
	
		
		
	


	




/

	
	
		
		
	


	




095: ???
096: ???
097: ???
098: Ogonogen - 

	
	
		
		
	


	




/

	
	
		
		
	


	




099: Windgonquin - 

	
	
		
		
	


	




/

	
	
		
		
	


	




100: Thundruhnx - 

	
	
		
		
	


	




/


----------



## Coloursfall (Mar 19, 2010)

*Moves, Abilities, and Items:*

ITEMS:

*Totem Shard* - A mysterious shard of wood that powers up Psychic attacks. It is loved by Xatu.  
(Evolves Xatu into Quaxiatu when held and a level is gained)

ABILITIES:

*Flash Freeze* - Contact with the Pokemon may cause freezing.
(10% Chance of gaining the FREEZE status upon touching the Pokemon.)

*Eclipse* - Regains health at night when health is low
(The Pokemon regains 1/16 its max HP at the end of each turn during the Evening and Night when health is under 50%)

*Sunrise* - Regains health during the day when health is low
(The Pokemon regains 1/16 its max HP at the end of each turn during the Morning and Day when health is under 50%)


----------



## Coloursfall (Mar 19, 2010)

*Misc.*

Other stuff goes here, Including Gym Leaders and such.


----------



## Sylph (Mar 19, 2010)

Let the fun begin.


----------



## ZuZu (Mar 19, 2010)

I would take...
Coual. And if there were two games, in the other- Ketby.


----------



## Eonrider (Mar 19, 2010)

For me?  None of them really tickle my fancy.  Not that they're bad, they're absolutely amazing, I just can't see myself using any of them.  My choice may be influenced by their evolutions, but for now, Ketby.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Mar 19, 2010)

KETBY OH YES IT HAS A WICKER TAIL *GlOmPs*

I really like Ketby. Give me one, plz n thnk u.


----------



## Bluberry Bat (Mar 20, 2010)

Am I the only one who really likes Baluby?... >: I'm not even usually a water starter type but issocute. <3
Oh well me and my bitchin' whale will be over here being awesome.


----------



## Sylph (Mar 20, 2010)

*laughs evilly* The legendaries will make you wish you never came to this godforsaken region!

Also. Why the hell pick, I'll just scam my way into having all three by having friends that breed their starters.


----------



## Coloursfall (Mar 21, 2010)

So I forgot to take my thumb drive with me on my trip! So the evos of the starters (minus the final water one) and done now instead. See Dexpost!

Also I seem to have forgotten the ability section... That will be on all other after starters, derp.


----------



## ZuZu (Mar 21, 2010)

Awesome evos.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Mar 21, 2010)

Cedver looks abnormally cute for a final form. Orko also looks very cute for a Dark-type.

They look very nice, though. Your style of art is different from that of Pokemon but it's still cool.


----------



## Green (Mar 21, 2010)

Are Dwagie and I the only ones who want the whale thing? :c


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Mar 21, 2010)

Yes, kung-fu weaving-beavers are better.


----------



## Coloursfall (Mar 21, 2010)

Character of the Day said:


> Orko also looks very cute for a Dark-type.


Well Orko isn't a dark type!

But this guy is. Orkench is done!

And we also have our first legendary! Number 98, Ogonogen, the Sea Demon and guardian of the water in Kandia, as well as the 'Version Mascot' of Cedar Version.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Mar 21, 2010)

It looks like a sea serpent Okami. In a good way.


----------



## Eonrider (Mar 23, 2010)

Now I've seen the evos...  Coual!  I am _such_ a sucker for Fire types.


----------



## ZuZu (Mar 26, 2010)

Oh god Eon, you're SOOOO like me. I HAVE to have Fire Pokemon. I even beat a Water-type gym with one fire Pokemon O_O

Anyway, we gonna' see any sprites when they're finished? I'm looking forward to more Fakemon.


----------



## Coloursfall (Mar 26, 2010)

Probably not gunna see any sprites by me, since I'm terrible at it :V

Also sorry for the huge delay on updates, I have a huge project to do and well.


----------



## ZuZu (Mar 27, 2010)

Aww, but you're really good at sprites FMC...


----------



## Zeph (Mar 27, 2010)

Ahaha, this is all rather good and exciting. Makes me want to bring my region, Farroh, back up although nobody ever actually replied to it :< .

Your region itself sounds interesting what with the whole coldness snowy-icy theme rather than the typical mostly-woodland-with-some-snowy-bits we see in the main games.

If I had to critique one thing I would say that the starters, especially the grass line, don't seem to change much throughout evolution. It's a trap a lot of Fakemon makers fall into. It isn't a huge, jarring problem, but admittedly it's quite difficult to distinguish between Basver/Cedver and Embgr/Coalgar other than slight changes in colour scheme and facial expression.

The Baluby line are my favourite so far~


----------



## Chopsuey (Mar 31, 2010)

*Grabs Coual's Pokéball*

Coalgar is by far the sexiest. Although the sea serpent legendary (Forgot the name) is pretty damn awesome. Will there be prevos/evos of current Pokémon involved?


----------



## Steel Scyther (Apr 11, 2010)

Coual. Black and red are my favourite colours.


----------



## Coloursfall (Apr 11, 2010)

Hnnnn! Back to working on this (finally), and I present the first stage of the psudolegendary, Maska! Should have the other two stages up soon enough.



> Will there be prevos/evos of current Pokémon involved?


I only have one planned so far (Quaxiatu, evolves from Xatu) but I don't know if there will be more beyond that.


----------



## Chopsuey (Apr 11, 2010)

Good, you're not overdoing it like GameFreak did with the prevos and evos.


----------



## Coloursfall (Apr 11, 2010)

Okay I lied; no Maska evo yet. But I do have this guy; I really want one :C

ETA: And it's evo!


----------



## Togetic (Apr 11, 2010)

I like that Baluby thingo and his evo line. Maybe its just me but that Orca is awesome.

And make the first gym rock type, to be unoriginal. =D


----------



## Coloursfall (Apr 11, 2010)

Jokque is up! One more to go and the line is complete, then I'll get to work on the legendaries, my Electric Rodent, and Quaxiatu.


----------



## Green (Apr 11, 2010)

I've seen Quaxiatu, and it's... scary. :X Witch doctor-based, correct?


----------



## Gargroyal (Apr 21, 2010)

for the starters, i like all of the fire ones, the first two in the water one(a water/dark dolphin doesn't seem good to me), none of the grass ones though.
i like 098, and 12 and 13 are good(i noticed that the tail is stitched on, creepy)


----------



## Coloursfall (Apr 21, 2010)

Gargroyal said:


> for the starters, i like all of the fire ones, the first two in the water one(a water/dark dolphin doesn't seem good to me), none of the grass ones though.
> i like 098, and 12 and 13 are good(i noticed that the tail is stitched on, creepy)


Killer Whale, not dolphin.

Also I've had a few ideas and such, so I'll have more to post soon! Coming up:

-Kiddam and Ralem! (I wonder who remembers them?)
-Ground/Electric type!
-And the stuff I mentioned before


----------



## Gargroyal (Apr 21, 2010)

killer whale, dolphin, same basic look.


----------



## Coloursfall (Apr 21, 2010)

Except killer whales will _eat you_ given the chance and are apex predators.


----------



## Gargroyal (Apr 21, 2010)

then why would the pokemon government let people have one then?(sorry if im being irritating)


----------



## Coloursfall (Apr 21, 2010)

...*motions wildly to Tyranitar, Garchomp, and its ilk*


----------



## Gargroyal (Apr 21, 2010)

shakes head, the pokemon government never cares about what some pokemon can do to us, namely the psuedo legendaries.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Apr 21, 2010)

Scyther.

Pinsir.

God, almost eevery Pokémon could kill you with it's pinky.


----------



## Blazie (Apr 21, 2010)

Any semi-mature fire-type could give you third-degree burns. Electric-types could electrocute you. The possibilities are endless... Unless all parents are shown battles between Bidoof and Rattata?

I love Baluby, but as a line I love Ketby. Beavers are amazing. Tally, on the other hand, creeps me out.


----------



## Coloursfall (Apr 21, 2010)

Well would you lookit that, #091 is up.


----------



## Togetic (Apr 21, 2010)

Yay emo Tauros =D

Pokemon can kill us by just looking at us funny.


----------



## Coloursfall (Apr 21, 2010)

Weeeee, another legendary~!

So apparently all the legendaries are gunna be as _scary as hell._


----------



## Chopsuey (Apr 21, 2010)

Scary as hell and badass as a ninja. :3


----------



## Stormecho (Apr 21, 2010)

I remember Kiddam and Ralem! :D

Woah, Windgonquin is amazing. o_o And terrifying. If I met it, I probably wouldn't even run away. I'd be too scared to move. XD


----------



## Gargroyal (Apr 21, 2010)

i like it too, and very few pokemon cant kill you


----------



## Nope (Apr 22, 2010)

Full Metal Cookies said:


> Probably not gunna see any sprites by me, since I'm terrible at it :V


Me me me! I want to sprite the Coual line! *love on first sight*

Also hello! :)


----------



## Coloursfall (Apr 22, 2010)

Bakun! 8D!

Sure, go ahead. :3 sprite anything you like~

...hurrr but also I just found my original sketch of Coalgar, and it was supposed to have two tails, like a nekomata. I wonder if I can manage to edit one it without ruining it...


----------



## Nope (Apr 22, 2010)

Full Metal Cookies said:


> Bakun! 8D!
> 
> Sure, go ahead. :3 sprite anything you like~
> 
> ...hurrr but also I just found my original sketch of Coalgar, and it was supposed to have two tails, like a nekomata. I wonder if I can manage to edit one it without ruining it...


Hii FMC, long time no talk, ey? :D










Coual <3

The first one looked too RSE/FRLG styled, so I enlarged it and fixed up the messed up areas.. I prefer the second one, but you can use whichever you want. If you want to, that is :P

Also, I think Coulgar looks fine with just one tail, there's enough detail already :)

(Also, how do you pronounce the names?)

(Also also, <3 your avvie)


----------



## Coloursfall (Apr 22, 2010)

8D aaaaaa issocute! Thanks much~ *puts links in first post*

As for the pronounciations, just this line or all of them? this line is "ko-all", "EM-ba-grr" and "coal-GAR" if that makes any sense at all.

(tehehe at least _someone_ likes it ;3)


----------



## Nope (Apr 22, 2010)

I want to get on with spriting the evos but itsolatealreadyineedsleep ;_;

Ah.. I mostly wondered about Coual and Embgr :3

(why would someone _not_ like it? ;D)


----------



## Gargroyal (Apr 22, 2010)

i like the fire starter al the way


----------



## Coloursfall (Apr 22, 2010)

And we have Quaxiatu!

And I totes cheated and spiffed up the colour of an old pic of him.


----------



## Blazie (Apr 22, 2010)

Quaxiatu is beautiful but still fairly tough-looking, which I like, but I don't really see much of a resemblance to Xatu...?


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Apr 23, 2010)

I remember Ralem. :P

Also: Ogopogo and wendigo legendaries are the best ideas ever. Good day.


----------



## Steel Scyther (Apr 23, 2010)

All those people who posted about Pokemon being able to kill you easily are right. Being A Psychic Mewtwo (Duh!) I could probably cause a disaster by doing this. *waves hand* Whoops! I never liked that city much anyway.

Wild TALLY appeared!

What?! This is some sort of...zombie rabbit? Coual, ATTACK!


----------



## Chopsuey (Apr 23, 2010)

Self, use, HYPER BEAM!~ 

I don't see how Quxiaxtu is scary at all..... he's really cool. :D


----------



## brandman (Apr 23, 2010)

Awesome dex! Those pokemon look sweet! But, then again, they're not very, _pokemonish_, if I could describe it that way. They look very evil and violent which would be perfect for other RPG's but not this one. Personally, I think I like the regular design type of pokemon currently, or I could just be ranting because they're not sprites yet. Oh well, just a little constructive criticism.


----------



## Coloursfall (Apr 23, 2010)

brandman1996 said:


> Awesome dex! Those pokemon look sweet! But, then again, they're not very, _pokemonish_, if I could describe it that way. They look very evil and violent which would be perfect for other RPG's but not this one. Personally, I think I like the regular design type of pokemon currently, or I could just be ranting because they're not sprites yet. Oh well, just a little constructive criticism.


And _what_, pray tell, would _make_ them more '_pokemonish_' as you said it, then, _hmmm_?_ Do_ go on. 

Only the legendaries are _'evil'_ and '_violent_' as you put it, my _good_ sir! Which, as you can probably tell by looking at the likes of Mewtwo, Giratina, Darkrai, and the like, is _common_ of legendaries.  See also: Dark Is Not Evil.

If you just want me to go an make the next Eevee and such with the cute and the fuzzy and the big eyes, no dice. I prefer my Pitfighting Monsters with a bit of _bite._  They can look however I _want_ them.


----------



## Green (Apr 23, 2010)

Oooh, a Wendigomon~ :o~

DO want. May I sprite it?


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Apr 23, 2010)

Note to self: FMC _italicizes_ when she's _angry._

The Maska line is gleefully terrifying, which I have learned is the norm for you; it's a good thing, and it _is _a refreshing change from some of the Eevee clones out there. I would love to see a Jokque dance.

The legendaries _are _quite scary, but you are completely justified there; creepy-looking water guardian is _less_ scary than a creature which causes nightmares just from being near you. P:

Also, I _still _effing love your weave-beavers. Oh and what would happen if a Tally met a Slowpoke? Oo0


----------



## Coloursfall (Apr 23, 2010)

Green said:


> Oooh, a Wendigomon~ :o~
> 
> DO want. May I sprite it?


:3 yes, sure, you may~ If anyone at all wants to sprite my stuff, go ahead! I'd love to see what you guys can do.



> Note to self: FMC _italicizes_ when she's _angry._


I do! It's mostly since I try to replicate the way I talk with my posts; I put lots of _emphasis_ on _words_ when I'm _mad._

And... I assume it would try and take it's tail o3o and probably get eated by a Shelder rather promptly.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Apr 23, 2010)

Someone needs to draw that immediately.

weavebeaversftw


----------



## Coloursfall (Apr 23, 2010)

Rather amusingly, #014 is up, our resident Pikachu clone! (Named by Kusa go revel in it's glory)

But the little mouse is cute enough for me to forgive him.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Apr 23, 2010)

I want all of your pokémon.

to ASB you must go to have them approved


----------



## Coloursfall (Apr 23, 2010)

HAY LOOK OUR FIRST ITEM! The Totem Shard! Go look at the item/move post >:C

Also I just may try and get something from Kandia approved in ASB...just dunno what yet.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Apr 24, 2010)

Masky! No, wait, Tally!

No, wait, the weave-beavers need to live in Asber the most.


----------



## Chopsuey (Apr 24, 2010)

But we needz Coual the most!

Strangely the Pikachu equivalent doesn't put me into rage mode. :D


----------



## brandman (Apr 24, 2010)

Full Metal Cookies said:


> And _what_, pray tell, would _make_ them more '_pokemonish_' as you said it, then, _hmmm_?_ Do_ go on.


 Hell, less dark.



Full Metal Cookies said:


> Only the legendaries are _'evil'_ and '_violent_' as you put it, my _good_ sir! Which, as you can probably tell by looking at the likes of Mewtwo, Giratina, Darkrai, and the like, is _common_ of legendaries.  See also: Dark Is Not Evil.


Aw fuck! TV Tropes! But yes true...



Full Metal Cookies said:


> If you just want me to go an make the next Eevee and such with the cute and the fuzzy and the big eyes, no dice. I prefer my Pitfighting Monsters with a bit of _bite._  They can look however I _want_ them.


And you are absolutely right. I was just giving constructive criticism, yeesh. They are nice idea's but like I've said, they don't seem very _canon_, to the pokemon series, if you know what I mean? ;)



Blastoise said:


> Note to self: FMC _italicizes_ when she's _angry._


Agreed.

I guess where I was going with it was that yes, there should be some dark pokemon (my fakemons tend to be dark), but not the whole region. And well, try not to get too angry over criticism, doesn't get you far (a chinese proverb made ten seconds ago).


----------



## Coloursfall (Apr 24, 2010)

...out of 23 planned Fakemon so far, there are _three_ dark types. And one is a final stage of a non-dark starter line. wtf.



> And well, try not to get too angry over criticism, doesn't get you far (a chinese proverb made ten seconds ago).


wat.

Also it's 'ideas' not 'idea's'.


----------



## brandman (Apr 24, 2010)

I didn't mean dark types, I meant dark looking.

Okay, let's define the Chinese proverb made about 10 mins ago by me.

And well, try not to get too angry over criticism, doesn't get you far: Don't get angry over constructive criticism, it's only here to help.

Also, check user title.


----------



## Coloursfall (Apr 24, 2010)

So _how_ are they (besides the Legendaries, which I've covered) '_dark looking_', hmm? Wait, no, don't answer that. I don't really _care._

I know what it _means_, I'm not a _moron_, you know.

Also that doesn't mean your use of them is _wrong. _

Also.

NOW THEN back on track...I'm working in Kiddam and evo now! Expect them soon.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Apr 24, 2010)

Tally seems a bit too morbid for something you encounter so early. I like the concept, but do you really need to put blood all over its tail? Just making an exaggerated rip on the end would probably look more Pokemon-ish, but still keep the "I WANT TAIL NAO" fully intact.

In the future, keep in mind that blood and weapons are very rare in the Pokemon world; and in the few cases where the latter are featured, they're in a very cartoony & exaggerated style. Remoraid is a handgun disguised as a fish. Farfetch'd beats opponents senseless with a leek sword. I could go on and on...

Either way, they all look great. I dislike when people use secondary type triangles in their starters, but oh well. Looking good; do continue.


----------



## Coloursfall (Apr 24, 2010)

It's not blood. It's markings. On the fur.

Seriously why don't you people seem to grasp that I _don't_ want my Pokemon all kiddy and sanitized and _boring._  Should I just add a note to the first post saying that there are _OMG_ ideas that are '_morbid_' and '_dark_'?


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Apr 24, 2010)

That... look like bloodstains.

I don't mind if you make them dark, but I still think that having what resembles blood on them is a bit extreme.


----------



## Bluberry Bat (Apr 24, 2010)

..._Oh no! BLOOD!_ Think of the FUCKING children!

Hey, hey you guys, maybe we WANT dark and morbid, maybe we're tired of FLUFFY CUTE OMG and maybe trying to break away from the kiddie game idea. If you can't handle it get the fuck out and don't play it, enjoy your big shiny eyes and padded tables and censorship and over-reactive minivanmancers. Just because it's a 'Pokémon-like' project doesn't mean it has to be ages 5- and strictly adhere to the main series. The fucking POINT of fakemon and romhacks is to break away from what they do.


----------



## Nope (Apr 24, 2010)

It's fakemon, and it's FMCs fakemon. I doubt she'll change the designs because they're too "mature". It's not like we can't handle it.

And I like the dark and somewhat scary twist, although the Pokemon would be a pain to sprite.

Speaking about a pain to sprite.. Embgr is one ._.


----------



## Green (Apr 24, 2010)

I _like_ the idea of a totally evil region. :3


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Apr 25, 2010)

Pokemon has plenty of latent violence and gore as is; why can't you just tap into that?

I don't mind if you want to make your fakemon all "dark", but there are better ways to go about doing so then making them look so morbid.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Apr 25, 2010)

coughSpiritombcoughDusknoircough


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Apr 25, 2010)

Exactly. They've got these horrible backstories, but they're really not all that threatening. They can be dark without relying on body horror or bloodstains or anything to that extent.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Apr 25, 2010)

> They can be dark without relying on body horror or bloodstains or  anything to that extent.


But they don't _have_ to not rely on them.


----------



## Zora of Termina (Apr 25, 2010)

Guess what guys.
She can make them as morbid as she wants to make them!
They can be as threatening as she wants!
No one but you even cares about them being non-threatening or not!


----------



## Sylph (Apr 25, 2010)

*twitch* Alright. Time for my bit here.

STOP WITH THE BLOODY BICKERING AND JUST ADMIRE THE ART WORK.

Also. A note. The "Blood stains" Are fur markings. Take a look at Masquerain . It has a design to scare off predictors, or do you really think that it has two large eyes and a mouth with fangs, because it look like a bug using it's marking to look like something else. Nature does this, it helps him either draw people toward them or scare them away. There. Is. No. Blood. It's just red fur markings to look like blood. Now drop it.

God, you are all acting like babies. Grow up or just stop posting in here. and no, I don't want to start a bloody debate here with any of you whiners on how you are right. This isn't the place nor time for that.

Now with shut up and go along with it, or shut up and leave. Your choice.


----------



## Bluberry Bat (Apr 25, 2010)

Kammington said:


> Pokemon has plenty of latent violence and gore as is; why can't you just tap into that?
> 
> I don't mind if you want to make your fakemon all "dark", but there are better ways to go about doing so then making them look so morbid.


Because we _want_ to make them all morbid and we _don't_ want to tap into Pokemon as it is. _What is so hard to understand?_


----------



## Coloursfall (Apr 25, 2010)

015, 016, and 017 up.

Finally some ice types.


----------



## Saith (Apr 25, 2010)

Okay.
These are awesome.
The morbid look is great, by the way.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Apr 25, 2010)

Do want a Vulpce.

and Wulfheela would be scary to fight


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Apr 25, 2010)

When did I say I couldn't handle these fakes? They're surprisingly... un-scary.

Anyway, these guys look pretty cool. Vulpce doesn't seem like much of an ice-type, but it's still pretty cool.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Apr 25, 2010)

what these are morbid and scary? not...not really, no :v I guess it might have to do that I know at least a little of backstory behind, say, tally and stuff, but the designs are just grittier. I've seen worse, imo and I personally this translates pretty well. 

But eh. I'm really liking them ice-types here :3 Specifically Vulpce.


----------



## brandman (Apr 25, 2010)

I think Blastoise and Kammington handled the fakemons looking dark thing for me basically, so I will leave most of it alone, but a few things.

1. If they are markings, they look awfully morbid, and look like something bit off it's tail. Then once they get the tail, The tail also has the markings, thinking that they got it off another of their kind, which makes me think something bit their tail off in the first place.

2.L'il Dwagie, you say you want morbid _so_ much, look at your signature, it's full of pokemon one would consider cute, so wtf?

3. Why would blood stain looking markings scare off predators. If anything, it would make me think it's _weak_.

4. Why leave if you keep responding? You keep thinking better points and then I (or anyone else arguing) think of good points and we use them against each other. Each side wants to prove themselves right. Why leave until you do?

Oh and the ice types look nice. It was a great idea to match up fighting and ice for a fakemon. You don't see that very often. Nice pokedex entry for Vulpce. Not too morbid, just right.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Apr 25, 2010)

So are there intermediate steps between Vulpce's coloration or is there like a _line_ where they are all suddenly white/brown? A landmark, like Mt. Cornet? Or is it just a mostly seasonal thing, like with real arctic foxes?


----------



## brandman (Apr 25, 2010)

Blastoise said:


> So are there intermediate steps between Vulpce's coloration or is there like a _line_ where they are all suddenly white/brown? A landmark, like Mt. Cornet? Or is it just a mostly seasonal thing, like with real arctic foxes?


Its a landmark. Tundra for mostly white version and plains for mostly brown  version. I would like to see a map of this region. :D


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Apr 25, 2010)

NOW THAT I THINK OF IT there's one major design flaw with Tally.

Think about it. If you were a hungry Ursaring, and you ran into a little stray cat with no tail and blood all over its rear end... that wouldn't scare you off. If anything, it would make you think that he was weakened and thus an easy target. It just doesn't seem like intelligent design.

It looks cute otherwise, but...

(inb4 brandman gets ripped to shreds)


----------



## Nope (Apr 25, 2010)

Look at that hellcat.

It took me 3 tries to sprite.

And it was difficult >:[.

Coalgar next! :D


----------



## Coloursfall (Apr 25, 2010)

Bakun have I told you how much I love you today. Because it's a lot 8D

(also dear people arguing about the supposed 'morbidity' of the Tally line (read: Kam and brandwhatever) ; gtfo my thread and argue somewhere else or shut your damn faces, I'm rather sick of you people tbh. You're taking up valuable post space. And no-one ever said that the markings were to fight off predators. ffs why are you being so _difficult_?)

ETA: oh yeah @Blastoise: It's kinda like Shellos for Vulpce, where you encounter it determines the colouring. I'll point it out when I do the map.


----------



## Nope (Apr 25, 2010)

You havent, thank you :,D

(you changed your avvie ;_;)

Also, I will totally call the Coaul line for hellcats now. Because they are.


----------



## Coloursfall (Apr 26, 2010)

Meet #088, Miniwhal!

And our first ability, Flash Freeze, which currently no Pokemon have yet >_> I have one in the works though.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Apr 26, 2010)

I think you've just won over Kam...

Vary cute.


----------



## Stormecho (Apr 26, 2010)

NARWHAL POKEMON YES. <333

It looks adorable. I want one. And the legendaries look... awe-inspiring. Really. x3 I like it actually, since something with that much power should occasionally be able to make you run screaming just from a look. And the tailypo legend is creepy and cool. Seeing as you used it elsewhere, I'm not surprised you made a Pokemon based on it. And... yeah. x3


----------



## Green (Apr 26, 2010)

FUCK YES


FUUUUUUUUCCCCCKKKKK YEEEESSSSS



If you went to school with me you'd know why I am spazzing out like this x3




GIMMMME GIMMMME


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Apr 26, 2010)

OKUTANK said:


> FUCK YES
> 
> FUUUUUUUUCCCCCKKKKK YEEEESSSSS
> 
> ...


Awwww man _I called it_ Knew this would happen

ONTOPIC if I were playing this I think I know what my ice-type would be.


----------



## Coloursfall (Apr 26, 2010)

#089!

Narwhals, narwhals, swimmin' in the ocean~

ETA: and a rough map! I wonder what it's based on, gasp. Pink are where the towns I've picked a location for are, green is the E4


----------



## Chopsuey (Apr 26, 2010)

The Narwhals are extremely ossum. Hand 'em over. :D 

...I would love to see these in games.


----------



## Blazie (Apr 26, 2010)

NowayitsCanada! =D I'm happy now. =)

And the Narwhals are awesome.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Apr 26, 2010)

chainsaw narwhals > icicle narwhals

...anyway, though, I really do like them! Not because they're narwhals or because they're cute, but because they've got very nice designs.

The spots on the little one could be a bit smaller in quantity and bigger in size, imo. Very rarely do you see so many spots on one Pokemon, especialy something as small and simple as that.

There's a typo in the last line on Icnowal's description (you write "ward of" instead of ward off), but other than that it's perfect. Norly.


----------



## brandman (Apr 26, 2010)

Wow, these narwhal's are great! Especially the second one! The icicles for horns idea was brilliant, and the spots go along with it's real life counterpart. Good job, though I would still like to see the map.


----------



## Coloursfall (Apr 28, 2010)

Say hello to #018 and #019, Kiddam and Ralem!

These guys are an older line of mine, but seem to be pretty well liked for some reason. I have no idea why but :V


----------



## Chopsuey (Apr 28, 2010)

I like those because they look like a Cyndaquil and a miscolored, flaming Arceus impersonator, horned and without the structures near the back. :3

...if that even made sense. V.V


----------



## Stormecho (Apr 28, 2010)

Because mountain goats are AWESOME. Oh, I found two typos for Ralem's entry: 'trecherous' and 'ingage'. Should be treacherous and engage. :P

...You're right, Ralem _does_ kind of look like Arceus. Woah. O_o


----------



## Chopsuey (Apr 28, 2010)

Stormecho said:


> ...You're right, Ralem _does_ kind of look like Arceus. Woah. O_o


The way it's standing reminds me so much of the Arceus PBR model. :3


----------



## Coloursfall (Apr 30, 2010)

Erg. I'll fix typos when i get around to not being lazy :C

And here's #020! 021 and 022 should follow soon after.


----------



## Coloursfall (Apr 30, 2010)

Oh look here they are!

#021 and #022!


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Apr 30, 2010)

you made a two-pound mosquito

X.X

but the prevos are _cute_ and _aren't _going to kill me by sucking out all of my blood

*buys max repels in bulk*


----------



## Coloursfall (Apr 30, 2010)

They wants your bloods. nyomnyomnyom.

Also i'm working on a few more water types now, yay me.


----------



## Bluberry Bat (Apr 30, 2010)

Blastoise said:


> you made a two-pound mosquito
> 
> X.X
> 
> ...


Twenty-one pounds actually. :'D all ur blud r belong to it


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Apr 30, 2010)

_21 lbs?_

*screams and runs off into distance*


----------



## Coloursfall (Apr 30, 2010)

#023!

let me introduce to you a brand new dance,
I know you're gunna love it if you give it one chance!


----------



## Chopsuey (Apr 30, 2010)

Blastoise said:


> _21 lbs?_
> 
> *screams and runs off into distance*


*Girly scream*...*Quickly follows*

But Salmy is cute. ~ It looks like a baby salamander with an awesome tail. :D I love the way it can evolve in multiple ways

What's with the _rhyming_?


----------



## Bluberry Bat (Apr 30, 2010)

Blackthorne Steele said:


> What's with the _rhyming_?


_It's not complicated, it's not too hard~
You don't even havta be a hip-hop star~
See anyone can do it all you need is style~
Listen up peep gang I'mma show you how~
Put your hands to the side as silly as it seems~
And shake your body like a Salmy floating up streeeeeam~_


----------



## Chopsuey (Apr 30, 2010)

L'il Dwagie said:


> _It's not complicated, it's not too hard~
> You don't even havta be a hip-hop star~
> See anyone can do it all you need is style~
> Listen up peep gang I'mma show you how~
> ...


_Oh, now I get it, that was so epic!~
Before, to rhyming I was a bit skeptic~
The overgrown misquito still scares me~
But as long as I have my Coual to protect me, thats how it shall be!~
Perhaps I should continue to rhyme a bit more~
Or...~
I could put my hands by my side as silly as it seems,~
and shake my body like a salmy swimming upstream!~_


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Apr 30, 2010)

Full Metal Cookies said:


> #023!
> 
> let me introduce to you a brand new dance,
> I know you're gunna love it if you give it one chance!


_I’ll float up stream/you know how we do it, you know how we do it again~/
All my peeps spend part of their life in fresh water/And part of their life in salt water_

i love you madam so much.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Apr 30, 2010)

This might sound stupid but I swear to god the mosquitos make me think of shrimp.

Gender based evolution, eh? I remember one of my lines had that gimmick... Not sure what you're doing with it, but whatever.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (May 3, 2010)

I don't know if it was intentional but all existing regions have the letter "o" in them
Kant*o*
J*o*ht*o*
H*o*enn
Sinn*o*h

The name Kandia would break that pattern.


----------



## Chopsuey (May 3, 2010)

Zangviper said:


> I don't know if it was intentional but all existing regions have the letter "o" in them
> Kant*o*
> J*o*ht*o*
> H*o*enn
> ...


*A*lmia. 

What now?


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (May 3, 2010)

almia don't count it's a spinoff

still loving dese


----------



## Chopsuey (May 3, 2010)

Blastoise said:


> almia don't count it's a spinoff
> 
> still loving dese


He said "existing regions". Not "existing main series regions". 

What now, both of you?


----------



## Coloursfall (May 4, 2010)

Zangviper said:


> I don't know if it was intentional but all existing regions have the letter "o" in them
> Kant*o*
> J*o*ht*o*
> H*o*enn
> ...


I don't give a shit


----------



## Coloursfall (May 9, 2010)

And we have two more Pokemon!

Salmy's first evolution, the Male-only: Terreye.

And the final Pokemon in the Kandia Dex, #100.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (May 9, 2010)

Terreye is pretty cool looking. For fear of a second Tally incident, I'm not going to immediately jump to the conclusion that its lower half is somehow dipped in blood, but I'm not sure why the second half is red and the head is green. They clash with each other, sure, but I'm still not sure why the color change was necessary in the first place.

It's good overall, though.

as for number 100... I'm thinking fire-type more than electric here, but that's probably because the name makes me think of phoenix. Looks nice, and those eyes on the wings do help to make it cooler looking.


----------



## Coloursfall (May 9, 2010)

He's red and green because those are the freshwater colours of the Sockeye Salmon, upon which he's based.

And the name from #100 comes from the the word 'thunder', and the Nuu-chah-nulth word for the Thunderbird, _Kw-Uhnx-Wa._ :3


----------



## Karkat Vantas (May 9, 2010)

Ah, that makes sense.

Is there going to be a trio master for these three, or...?


----------



## Zeph (May 15, 2010)

Zangviper said:


> I don't know if it was intentional but all existing regions have the letter "o" in them
> Kant*o*
> J*o*ht*o*
> H*o*enn
> ...


Said pattern's been officially broken by Isshu now, yeah?

I'm rather fond of Thundruhnx. Is it based on anything in particular, or just... a bird in general?


----------



## Coloursfall (Jul 25, 2010)

*kicks back to life* HEY THERE KANDIA HOW ARE YOU

Two new Fakemon, and two abilities to go with them! The abilites can be fond in their post on the first page.











_Have you ever heard the wolf cry to the blue corn moon?
Or ask the grinning bobcat why he grinned..?_


----------



## Chopsuey (Jul 25, 2010)

Oooh.

Lunapus I beautiful, though it looks like an Ice/Normal-type or Ice/Psychic to me. Just needs Ice as a second type, though.

Zat bobcat is creepy and I don't want it to gut me. *Hides behind a Lunapus* But uh... why Psychic of all types? It looks more... Normal-y to me. :/


----------



## Coloursfall (Jul 25, 2010)

The two are counterparts, the Sun and Moon, kinda like Solrock and Lunatone. :3 Hence the Psychic typing. I was gunna duel-type them with Ice and Fire respectively, but decided against it :/


----------



## Blazie (Jul 25, 2010)

The Colours of the Wind reference made me happy. =)

Lunapus is really cute and really nice-looking in general; I like the little blue moon markings. I thought Solcat was weird and creepy, but as I stare at it it's becoming more and more lovable. If you did add a second type I would say Normal, based on their appearances.


----------



## Superbird (Jul 26, 2010)

...These are sweet.

Do you mind If I attempt to make sprites of some of them? It would give me some practice in the art...


----------



## Coloursfall (Jul 26, 2010)

superbird said:


> ...These are sweet.
> 
> Do you mind If I attempt to make sprites of some of them? It would give me some practice in the art...


Sure, go ahead. I don't mind if anyone tries to sprite my stuff, since I'm no good at it myself.


----------



## Coloursfall (Jul 26, 2010)

YOU WAKE UP COVERED IN BIIIIRDS
WHAT DO


----------



## Superbird (Jul 26, 2010)

Full Metal Cookies said:


> Sure, go ahead. I don't mind if anyone tries to sprite my stuff, since I'm no good at it myself.


..Well, then, good! 
I attempted Ketby and Kiddam. Should I like PM them to you or something? Or just stick them out here?
...don't want to get in the way...


----------



## Coloursfall (Jul 26, 2010)

You can stick 'em here :3


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Jul 26, 2010)

I would totally run around with six Embrest and then leave them out at night.

It would be _epic_. =►3


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Jul 26, 2010)

I'm not seeing much of a robin in Embrest. Maybe make the tan feathers greyer, like a real robin? idk

They look pretty good, though. Although I thought Tally was number 10...?


----------



## Superbird (Jul 26, 2010)

All righty then.

Ketby:

	
	
		
		
	


	




 Kiddam:


----------



## Coloursfall (Jul 26, 2010)

Kammington said:


> I'm not seeing much of a robin in Embrest. Maybe make the tan feathers greyer, like a real robin? idk
> 
> They look pretty good, though. Although I thought Tally was number 10...?


Actually, Embrest (and it's evo) were based on a Canadian legend about a little Native boy that had a brown bird as a friend. One night in the winter, he went out for his Coming-of-age quest, and he made a fire. While he was sleeping the fire started to die and he was starting to freeze to death, but then the bird flapped his wings as fast as he could to keep the fire going, and the fire turned the little bird's breast red. :3

And Tally is #12.


Also thank you for the sprites, superbird! 8D


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Jul 26, 2010)

awww, what a moving story

Alright then, I see what you're getting at.


----------



## Superbird (Jul 27, 2010)

Embrest:






Pose is almost correct, but the head is tilted upward a tiny bit more. Hope you like it.
...I hate having to do transparency now. It's so much more work.


----------



## Coloursfall (Nov 17, 2010)

ohgod why does this keep dying

anyway I have a new pokemon






and new art:
Cedver - Coalgar - Tally - Thormouse - Vulpice (Tundra Forme)


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Nov 17, 2010)

a bagpipe pokemon!?!!? 

My life is complete, huge success.


----------



## Coloursfall (Nov 20, 2010)

ARTZ.















I have a few ideas for new fakes floating around in my head too, but still trying to make them work :V


----------

